# Hairless from Rex



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay so i was just looking at rat genetics and am wondering if you can get hairless from rex. For rats you can breed 2 double rexes together and get hairless or fuzzy. Is that true for mice?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The genes do not work the same way. Rex in rats is incompletely dominant...Re/re produces a rat with curly/wavy hair, Re/Re produces a rat with with anything from almost no hair to slightly thin that moults oddly so their coat tends to change frequently. Rex in mice is true dominant, Re/re and Re/Re produce mice with curly wavy coats that are not ever thin.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

HtrKid said:


> Okay so i was just looking at rat genetics and am wondering if you can get hairless from rex. For rats you can breed 2 double rexes together and get hairless or fuzzy. Is that true for mice?


 No... for rats that's not how it works.
You cannot breed 2 doublerexes and get hairless or fuzz.
Fuzz (fzfz) is a different gene than rex (Rere). A Doublerex (ReRe) is just a rat with 2 rexgenes.
The rexgene is a dominant gene - fuzz is a recessive gene (the same with both rats and mice).
If you breed 2 doublerexes, you will get 100% doublerex in the litter, if the parents don't have other genes in comment - eg the fzfz gene.
If both parent are ReRe Fzfz, you will get 75% doublerex and 25% fuzz (in theory).


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

To clarify double rex rats can look hairless or fuzzy....I think that is part of the confusion.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. A double rex rat's hair can be anywhere from full curly fur, to patchy kinky fur, full kinky fur, one spot of curly fur, or not fur at all!

They are extremely variable in their coat types.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

HtrKid said:


> Okay so i was just looking at rat genetics and am wondering if you can get hairless from rex. For rats you can breed 2 double rexes together and get hairless or fuzzy. Is that true for mice?


In mice Rex is dominant curly, you get true breeding rex (Re/Re) from breeding two Re/re to each other, but no hairless.


----------

